# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Caracol (Columbella rustica)

## Julio Macieira

Ser que alguem sabe identificar este sujeito ?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Nao sei o nome mas sei que  um granda praga....tenho as desenas disso ca e nao param de se reproduzir.

----------


## Rui Monge

> Boas Juca
> Nao sei o nome mas sei que  um granda praga....tenho as desenas disso ca e nao param de se reproduzir.


E de que  que se alimentam?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> E de que  que se alimentam?


Ol Rui  :Ol: 

Basicamente algas. So completamente inofensivos.

----------


## Rui Monge

> Ol Rui 
> 
> Basicamente algas. So completamente inofensivos.





> Boas Juca
> Nao sei o nome mas sei que  um granda praga....tenho as desenas disso ca e nao param de se reproduzir.



Alimentam-se de algas... So completamente inofensivos... E reproduzem-se a montes? 
Isso era capaz de dar jeito no meu aqurio.  :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Alimentam-se de algas... So completamente inofensivos... E reproduzem-se a montes? 
> Isso era capaz de dar jeito no meu aqurio.


Um dia o companheiro Carlos Mota, deu-me uns 10.

Com algum jeito consigo-lhe devolver umas boas dezenas  :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

Dava jeito no meu tambem vou-lhe pedir, algas.... ficar sem elas.... :Ol:  

Juca com sorte ainda os vendes.... em sacos de 10  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Jos Francisco Duarte

Boas, Jlio... :Ol:  

Para responder  questo inicial (apesar de existirem muitos gastropodes parecidos com esse), eu diria que esse pertence  espcie conus californicus! Contudo, penso que podero existir outra opinies... 

http://www.vetigastropoda.com/SNAP/g...astropoda.html

Um abrao. :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas, Jlio... 
> 
> Para responder  questo inicial (apesar de existirem muitos gastropodes parecidos com esse), eu diria que esse pertence  espcie conus californicus! Contudo, penso que podero existir outra opinies... 
> 
> http://www.vetigastropoda.com/SNAP/g...astropoda.html
> 
> Um abrao.


Obrigado pelo elo (link) Jos

O caracol ainda no esta identificado, mas o elo j me serviu para identificar mais um bicharoco que tenho no aquario

Serpulorbis squamigerus

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas
No  um Nassarius?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Jos Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> No  um Nassarius?
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Antnio...

No  um nassrio, v o que  um, no link que coloquei, num post abaixo... A identificao deste pequeno "caracol"  mais complexa do que pode parecer, existem muitos semelhantes!  :Admirado:  

Um abrao...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Ol:  ,

Posso dizer que  mais um ser que provm da nossa costa. Comem algas, mas no muito eficazes, comparando por exemplo a um "turbo snail".
Sempre os conheci e chamei de Euplicas, por isso diria que  um _Euplica sp._!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio ajudaria muito se pudesses colocar foto da carapaa/casca ???

----------


## David Lemos

Eu tenho muito desses caracois, e o mais esquesito  que as vezes parecem usar a tecnica do homem aranha....... :SbBiere5:  
Nao gozem :SbClown:  
Exemplo: para descer de uma bomba conseguem faze-lo descendo por um fio tipo de muco .... Tenho testemunhas do forum :JmdALEnvers:  
quando isso acontecer tento tirar uma foto :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Exemplo: para descer de uma bomba conseguem faze-lo descendo por um fio tipo de muco .... Tenho testemunhas do forum


 Sim  verdade , eu j assisti :Admirado:  
O caracol estava na bomba e depois comeou a descer pendurado num " fio "
como fazem as aranhas, exatamente igual  e, o fio era branco e bem visivel.
Uma foto ajudava a elucidar , David. :yb665:  
Abrao

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Ol: a tarde
Acabei de chegar da Estao Litoral da Aguda onde aproveitei para examinar o que l h sobre malacologia e duas hipoteses se me afiguram se se tratar de uma espcie da nossa costa

Columbella rustica

http://www.gastropods.com/8/Shell_2238.html

http://marenostrum.org/vidamarina/an...os/columbella/

http://digilander.libero.it/conchigl...llaRustica.htm

http://www.specimenshells.net/13206.htm

http://waste.ideal.es/especies67.htm

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

ou ento

Nassarius pfeifferi

http://www.gastropods.com/1/Shell_6061.html

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

http://microseashell.com/seashell/ma...0pfeifferi.htm

Inclino-me mais para Columbella rustica.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Ol: a noite

Ora aqui vo imagens da coleco da Estao Litoral da Aguda. No prato n 58 podemos ver conchas do bzio Columbella rustica e no prato n 61 podemos ver conchas do bzio Nassarius pfeifferi. Estive a v-las de muito perto e apesar de serem s as conchas do bzio e de ainda no termos uma imagem da outra parte do bzio que foi aqui apresentado para identificao, a ser um destes inclino-me mais para Columbella rustica. H muito que tenho bzios destes ou semelhantes, que tranquilamente l vo comendo as algas.





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ol companheiro Pedro Nuno  :Ol: 

A dar um palpite e pelas fotos que observei, diria que  mesmo um

Columbella rustica

 

Imagens de:  http://digilander.libero.it/conchigl...llaRustica.htm

A possibilidade de ser uma espcie de  Nassarius est completamente posta de parte. A boca da concha no  larga, mas sim muito semelhante ao das fotos em cima.

Obrigada pela investigao que fizestes.  :yb677: 

Salvo provas em contrrio, vou baptizar o animal de Columbella rustica

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Juca, chegaste a ver os _Euplica sp._? http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

Pedro, ser que havia l exemplares desta espcie (_Euplica sp._)?

De facto esses _Columbella rustica_ so muito semelhantes...boa aposta! :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Juca, chegaste a ver os _Euplica sp._? http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2
> 
> Pedro, ser que havia l exemplares desta espcie (_Euplica sp._)?
> 
> De facto esses _Columbella rustica_ so muito semelhantes...boa aposta!


 :Ol: Viva Ricardo
Penso que havia embora no tenha prestado muita ateno na medida em que no fui  procura pleo nome mas sim pelo fentipo (aspecto) da concha e de todos as Columbella rustica era o que mais se parecia. Mas devo l ir para a semana porque quero completar mais uns dados para a reportagem pequena que tenho, e vou ver mais em detalhe e at fotografar os pratos todos ou pelo menos os mais relevantes.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Juca, chegaste a ver os _Euplica sp._? http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2
> 
> Pedro, ser que havia l exemplares desta espcie (_Euplica sp._)?
> 
> De facto esses _Columbella rustica_ so muito semelhantes...boa aposta!


Ricardo

A "boca" da concha da  Columbella rstica parece-me mais idntica (mais fechada)

... tudo isto  um "parece-me"  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Vamos l a mais uma tentativa.

Como sou um "felizardo" nascem-me 2 espcies no aquario. Procurei fotografar ambas as espcies de vrias perspectivas. No se torna fcil por em geral serem animais de 2cm de comprimento.

Ficam as fotos









Ficam agora umas fotos de pormenor de cada uma das espcies:











De seguida, a outra espcies











Ok.

Agora... se me dizem que tenho de tirar mais fotos para conseguirmos identificar estes caracis, mais fcil  dizerem desde logo, que no fazem ideia  :yb624:

----------


## Gil Miguel

So euplicas scripta ou euplicas varians. Eu tenho ambas as espcies.

Ao contrrio do que o Ricardo disse, julgo serem espcies tropicais.


Os mais arredondados parecem ser tegulas fasciata.

----------

